# Problemas ao compilar layer7 <ENCERRADO S/ RESPOSTA>

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite, estou tendo problemas as compilar layer7 para o gentoo segue abaixo os log's da compilação, não há a opção de compilar o iptables com layer7.

wolverine src # emerge l7-filter

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/l7-filter-2.21

 * netfilter-layer7-v2.21.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...           [ ok ]

 * additional_patch_for_2.6.13.diff RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r5

 * This may not work with all kernels. If it does not work please enter a bug at bugs.gentoo.org

 * This only patches the current kernel source code. (/usr/src/linux)

 * Its up to you to recompile the kernel with the l7 options

 *

 * You will also need to emerge iptables with the "extensions" or

 * "l7filter" USE flag (depend which version of iptables you emerge)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking netfilter-layer7-v2.21.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/l7-filter-2.21/work

 * Applying kernel-2.6.25-2.6.28-layer7-2.21.patch ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/l7-filter-2.21/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/l7-filter-2.21/work/netfilter-layer7-v2.21 ...

 * no compiling - just patching source

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/l7-filter-2.21

>>> Install l7-filter-2.21 into /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/l7-filter-2.21/image/ category net-misc

>>> Completed installing l7-filter-2.21 into /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/l7-filter-2.21/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-misc/l7-filter-2.21

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/include/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.h

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_standalone.c

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Makefile

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_core.c

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Kconfig

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/include/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.h

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Kconfig

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Makefile

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_core.c

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_standalone.c

 *

 * Package 'net-misc/l7-filter-2.21' NOT merged due to file collisions.

 * If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

>>> Failed to install net-misc/l7-filter-2.21, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/l7-filter-2.21/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/l7-filter-2.21:

 * This may not work with all kernels. If it does not work please enter a bug at bugs.gentoo.org

 * This only patches the current kernel source code. (/usr/src/linux)

 * Its up to you to recompile the kernel with the l7 options

 *

 * You will also need to emerge iptables with the "extensions" or

 * "l7filter" USE flag (depend which version of iptables you emerge)

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/include/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.h

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_standalone.c

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Makefile

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_core.c

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Kconfig

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/include/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.h

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Kconfig

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/Makefile

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_core.c

 *      /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_standalone.c

 *

 * Package 'net-misc/l7-filter-2.21' NOT merged due to file collisions.

 * If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Desde já gradeço,

Marcelo Duarte.

----------

## thiagofanfoni

Não é isso ? 

```
You will also need to emerge iptables with the "extensions" or

"l7filter" USE flag (depend which version of iptables you emerge)
```

----------

